# Sister's 1st rabbit



## timberdoodle528 (Nov 25, 2003)

Been spending more time with my sister since her and her BF broke up (which is great cause we have a lot of fun together). 

Anyway - she was over Saturday and I told her I was going to take a few dogs for a run, and she said she'd go with me. We usually don't hunt our woods, but the rabbit population has really increased since we've started doing some cutting, so I grabbed my .410 for her and I took my .22 pistol.

I collared up Danny (my oldest and my best), Lucy (she's seen quite a few rabbit season's herself) and Abby. Abby's just a pup and hasnt ever been hunted over before.

The dogs worked into the woods, and Lyns and I hit the trail - just watching them hunt. Looked over to see Danny on a big brush pile, trying to work his way down in there. He finally disapeared into the pile, and figured there had to be something in there, so we made our way over there.
Other two dogs went in too and they all had their happy tails goin... Out pops a rabbit and it is kinda sitting on the edge of the brush, I pull out my gun and wait for it to clear the dogs... Lyns is like "Shoot it shoot it!!!" LOL... it takes off and I fire off about 5 or 6 rounds... I missed. 

Dogs were on it and took it down by the creek and were circling it back up to us. It was almost back to us, and the dogs seemed to have stopped, and I could hear Danny's bark, muffled, and I knew it had holed up. Made our way in and sure enough, this rabbit was gonna live to see another day.

Took the dogs towards the back of our woods and in no time Danny struck again. They ran this one all the way back up to the front of the property and were circling it up there. I told Lyns we better make our way over there, this rabbit wasn't coming back. So we walked up to where we jumped the first rabbit, and the dogs were coming right at us. I looked up and saw 2 rabbits in the brush ahead of us. They saw us too and stopped. The dogs were coming up behind them, and the one rabbit bolted out towards the right of me, I managed to get off one shot and missed (of course) and heard the .410 bark right after...the rabbit piled up and Lyns let out a "Whooohooo!!!" I gave her a high five and we were pretty excited.... "1st rabbit - congrats!" She grabbed her bunny and I took a few pics. I had to laugh when she screamed and threw it hollaring about fleas on her face. I told her that it was probably infested. 












Had to get a picture with Danny... not sure how many seasons the old man has left in him.


----------



## Fins and feathers (Oct 17, 2009)

U get my vote for brother of the year award. Way to go with the littlle pop gun. I cut my teeth on running dogs on bunnies, every weekend from dec to march. Tell ur sis very nice job.


----------



## FREEPOP (Apr 11, 2002)

It was a girl that made that post :lol:

Good job Megan, we still have about a foot of snow. Gotta hit it in the mornings before the crust thaws, but I still sink in :rant:


----------



## Fins and feathers (Oct 17, 2009)

Wow do i feel like a DUMB ACE. Sorry about that. Ok sister of the year


----------



## PuddleJumper (Sep 23, 2009)

I hope I can duplicate with my daughter what your parents did with you "guys" 
I'd love to pick your dad's brain. The whole story I couldn't help imagining that was my daughter's "pick up and go" rabbit hunt in 20 years(+/-). 
Coming from a family of 5 brothers, I was just assuming I was dealing with borrowed time on her hunting enthusiasm. She loves the girlie girl stuff with mom but still loves helping dad hunt, clean, and eat (her favorite part) game. 

Well done, dad timberdoodle, well done.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## timberdoodle528 (Nov 25, 2003)

LOL, don't worry about it F&F - I got a pretty good laugh out of that one!
Puddlejumper- not to take anything away from my Dad, he was a great man, but he never taught me to hunt. My passion for hunting came when I started dating my fiance almost 10 yrs ago. He got me into it.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## MERGANZER (Aug 24, 2006)

Way to go guy!!!!

Ganzer


----------



## PuddleJumper (Sep 23, 2009)

Oh well, I thought I was going to get the secret to the universe on how to raise a little sportswoman. I tried the fiancé thing too- I got close but couldn't close the deal. I got her to go thru hunter's safety & she would go hunting occasionally but could never cross that fine line of pulling the trigger on anything that can look back at you (she prefers someone else do that ie, me or the butcher) Her final straw was when she fell flat on her face in knee high mud when she got her waders stuck duck hunting- she hasn't been out since.

I always said if I had a girl, my gift to her future husband would be to teach her how to throw a perfect spiral with high heels on. I've since added to shoot a bullseye at 100 yds & love being in the outdoors. 

Anyways, good story & nice job with the sis.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## MERGANZER (Aug 24, 2006)

PJ, get em out early with fishing camping hunting etc. it will work. My daughter shot her first deer this year and she is 12. Granted she did it more for her Dad I think but I told her if you never do it again you can always say you did it once. I think she will go again and she did ask me to buy her a turkey tag this year so hopefully she will get somewhat hooked. The other two that are younger will go with me for sure. The 9 year old daughter was not happy she couldn't get a turkey tag till next year. Keep at it and they will respond and there is nothiing better than watching your baby girl knock down their first deer.

Ganzer


----------



## Alexx (Sep 12, 2008)

Great Job  Nice pics


----------



## packmaster (Mar 1, 2010)

nice shootin! congrats!


----------



## Quakstakr (Nov 3, 2009)

She not only shot a moving rabbit, but with a .410 to beat. Sounds like she's got a little Annie Oakley in her.

Way to go girls.

Oh yeah, a pretty girl, just broke up with boyfriend, likes to hunt. Just a guess, but I don't see how she could remain single very long.


----------



## glongworth3232 (Oct 18, 2006)

I wish my g/f would go into the woods with me sometimes!!!And no so much others. Tell your sister great job Megan!!! Im always a fan of your postings


----------



## ken powell (Sep 16, 2008)

Nice job on the bunny, and many more circles for Danny


----------



## Justin (Feb 21, 2005)

That idiot ex! He should be kicked, obviously not in his right mind. Any way congrats to your sister. Real nice photos too. I'll bet that dog will always be special to her.


----------

